
Non-Euclidean Worlds Engine (2018) [video] - mbjorkegren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEB11PQ9Eo8
======
harperlee
Now someone please do a House of Leaves VR game on top of this!

~~~
FubarCoder
What about Spellbound Spire? Maybe it's something for you.

